# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Rcuprer valeur d'un JOptionPane.showInputDialog... fait a partir d'un APPLET

## thomfort

Salut, je ne suis pas capable de rcuprer la valeur crite dans la boite de dialog et la faire afficher par la suite sur l'applet principal.

Ex: au chargement de la page, il me demande mon nom dans une boite de dialog(en java) et ensuite on affiche le nom sur l'applet de la page web.

Merci

Thom

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en applet, mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas de diffrences avec une appli standalone pour ce cas-l. 

Si tu fais : 



```
String input = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null, "Votre nom");
```

Ca te renvoie pas la valeur ?

----------


## thomfort

Effectivement j'avais essayer quelque chose de mme, mais videment ca ne fonctionne pas...
voil mon code:


```

```

Mais c'est comme s'il y avait pas de refresh sur l'applet pour que le nom puiss apparaitre.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

C'est logique !A aucun moment tu lui dis de mettre nomP  nouveau dans le JLabel, String est une classe immuable donc quand tu change un String, ca va crer une nouvelle rfrence et ainsi la premire fois que tu as le texte sur le JLabel (dans le constructeur) la rfrence pointait sur le premier nom, mais tu ne lui redis pas de modifier ensuite cette rfrence par une rfrence pointant vers le nouveau nom.

Je sais pas si j'ai t trs clair  ::?:

----------


## thomfort

Ouais ouais je comprend mais la c'est ca que je sais pas comment faire pour la remettre dans JLabel.... Je ne comprend pas tres bien le java donc ca commence mal, mais comment devrais-je placer le tout pour que ca fonctionne...

Merci
Thom

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

il te suffit de resetter le texte  l'intrieur de lu JLabel.

Tu peut faire ca ainsi : 



```
text.setText("Votre nom est: " + nomP);
```

Mets ce code juste aprs le JOptionPane

----------


## thomfort

Bah... jpeux juste dire que tes un dieu! ::D: 

Merci ca fonctionne bien.

Mais l j'essaye quelque chose que je sais comment ca fonctionne mettre une icone dans le message box et y fait comme erreur Canot resolve....


```

```

Est-ce quelque chose de niaiseux... dhabitude oui...
Merci  :;): 
Thom

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Bah... jpeux juste dire que tes un dieu!


 ::mouarf::  Mais non, mais non, mais je commence  m'y connatre un peu en java, c'est tout...

Par contre ta mthode showInputDialog(Component, Object, String, int, int , Icon) me semble bizarre, je ne la vois pas dans la javadoc.

C'est quoi le message d'erreur en entier ?

----------


## thomfort

hehe :p!
mon erreur est celle-ci


```
cannot resolve symbol method showInputDialog(<nulltype>,java.lang.String,java.lang.String,int,javax,swing.Icon
```

C'est assez flou pour moi...

Merci
Thom

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Ca veut dire qu'il peut pas rsoudre cette mthode, puisqu'elle n'existe pas...

En fait pour avoir une icone dans un JOptionPane avec showInputDialog, c'est cette mthode :




> showInputDialog(Component parentComponent, Object message, Stringtitle, int messageType, Icon icon, Object[] selectionValues, ObjectinitialSelectionValue)


Mais tu peut aussi rgler l'icone en fonction du messageType que tu passes, exemple : 



```

```

Avec ca, tu auras une fois un message de warning et une un message d'erreur

----------

